# Pic request: 195/40/17 on 7.5" wide rim



## Nogaro-Green (Jan 7, 2001)

Search is down at the moment. Looking at replacing current 205/40 with 195/40, but before I do I am curious as to how it may look.
Thanks!


----------



## MitchNFitch (Apr 8, 2008)

*FV-QR*

195/40.17 on a 17x7.5
















*Here is what 185/35/17 on a 17x7.5 looks like*


----------



## bassi (Feb 16, 2009)

damn thats so sexy.. cant wait till i do my stretch


----------



## Nogaro-Green (Jan 7, 2001)

Thx!


----------

